# AMZN TRAY OR TUBE?



## Cgkehr27 (Nov 30, 2018)

Hello everyone!!  I’m new to the forums and excited to dive into the site!  I have a MES 30” Sportsman Elite.
Model 20071914
Been using this smoker with the chip feeder for the past 1.5 years and I’m looking to buy one of the AMZN pellet trays or tubes.  Other then doing the 
“Mailbox mod” which one would you use, TRAY OR TUBE, and where would you place it in the smoker? 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
  Also would you remove all internal parts from the smoker except for the heating element as others have suggested?  Just looking for the best setup at this time without doing the mailbox mod. Thanks in advance. Chris.


----------



## gmc2003 (Nov 30, 2018)

I believe the tray is the best choice for your smoker. As the tube will probably put out to much smoke. It also depends on where you live. If your at a higher elevation then the tray will have difficulties staying lit.  Placement, sorry I'm not an electric user so no can help there. 

Side note if your MES is digital then do a search for 

 Bearcarver
. He has an index in his signature with all sorts of MES information and recipes.  Oh yeah I almost forgot, welcome to the site.

Chris


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Nov 30, 2018)

Welcome to the site.  Chris is right about the tube putting out tons of smoke.  I would get the tray that burns dust as well.  Great for cold smoking.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2018)

First things first . If that smoker is a year and a half old , you're not using it enough . To clean .  Next , don't tear the guts out of it . I know guys do that . I'm not a fan of it . I have a mail box and a tube , but I still use the chip loader at times . 
If you're not doing the mail box mod , start with the 5x8 tray . Like Chris said , check with Bear , he knows alot about MES .


----------



## SonnyE (Nov 30, 2018)

I got the tray for my MES 30 and Mod.
My biggest deciding factor was time. The tray will burn up to 11 hours for me, and Bear told me he gets the same.
Generally, about 4 hours a row. It's the longest smoking accessory I've heard of.
Lately I've taken to burnin dust in my AMNPS.
I run my smoke from my "Mailbox Mod" all the time. In fact, I removed the stock chip feeder entirely (3 screws).
From my box to my MES is an 8' aluminum dryer vent tube. So the smoke is cold and clean by the time it arrives at the smokerbox.
I took my stock MES 30, and turned it into a smoking machine. From Ambient (cold smoking) to the maximum 275 Masterbuilt engineered it for. Mine actually reaches the low 300's, but I'm interested in a smoker. Not an outdoor oven with a smoke feature.
So I'm not interested in a tube. From what I understand, the tube works well for guys using grills to smoke on, or that want more smoke for what they are cooking.

The two rods that span across the lower part is where most put a tray for your smokers configuration, if you don't do the Mailbox Mod.


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 30, 2018)

I have the 12 " original tube that I use with a MES 30 sportsman elite and a mail box mod . I have been using that set up for  5 years . Long enough to fine tune it . I get 8 to 10 hours of good clean smoke with one load .


----------



## Cgkehr27 (Nov 30, 2018)

Thanks  everyone for the responses. Think I’m going to try the tray first and go from there!!  Lol Chopsaw!!!  Yeah the pans and grates are super clean!!!  I usually have foil on the bottom tray and the “water” tray, but im also OCD when it comes to cleaning things. The inside I leave alone, it’s just the removable parts I clean really well!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2018)

Cgkehr said:


> Hello everyone!!  I’m new to the forums and excited to dive into the site!  I have a MES 30” Sportsman Elite.
> Model 20071914
> Been using this smoker with the chip feeder for the past 1.5 years and I’m looking to buy one of the AMZN pellet trays or tubes.  Other then doing the
> “Mailbox mod” which one would you use, TRAY OR TUBE, and where would you place it in the smoker?  Also would you remove all internal parts from the smoker except for the heating element as others have suggested?  Just looking for the best setup at this time without doing the mailbox mod. Thanks in advance. Chris.




Welcome Chris!!
That's a nice Generation #1 MES 30 you got there!!
I started out with that exact Smoker, and loved it, until I went a little bigger.
If you want to avoid the outside mods, I would just cover your Water pan with foil.
I also removed my bottom drip pan entirely, because it's easier to slide a sheet of Foil onto the floor, than it is to cover the bottom pan with foil.
The best place to put the AMNPS (Tray) in that unit is on the support rods to the left of the chip burner.
You'll notice how good it fits there, because the AMNPS was designed specifically to fit in that spot.

I never took any of the guts out of any of my MES units, because I figured the air flow might change from what it was, and I didn't want to add any direct heat to my Meats either.

A lot of guys love the Mailbox mod, but I like to keep things simple, and not have to clutter my Smoking porch any more than needed, plus I cover my Smoker in between uses, and don't need the extra hassle.

If you want any info on using the MES, or some Tips, or just some ideas of what to Smoke next, check out my Link Below, and at the bottom of all of my posts.

Bear


----------



## Cgkehr27 (Dec 1, 2018)

Thanks Bearcarver!  I appreciate your info. Yeah I don’t want to do any of the mods at this time, just want something simple and not to much else right now. And I have been reading your step by step forum page/ thread a lot lately!!  Thanks again.


----------



## TomKnollRFV (Dec 1, 2018)

I run a straight up un modded MES, with a 5x8 Tray. I don't get 11 hours most times, but it gives at least 9. Sure I could do better with a mailbox mod I'm sure.

Well you saw Bear's stuff. I'll bow out as a mere apprentice in comparison to Mr Bear :)


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 1, 2018)

After you get a full tray of pellets, put on plate and microwave them 2 min, stir, allow to cool a bit, and hit them again for 2 min to remove any moisture. If for some reason you can't keep pellets going, dust works quite well. Will lose a couple hrs smoke time is all.


----------



## AP514 (Dec 4, 2018)

I use the 5x8 in my MES40 put it on the bottom/floor on left side...have never had it go out. I think the Mes 40 might have a little bit better air flow from what I have read. I do not even pull the chip loader out at all.

And as far as cleaning I wipe my whole MES down every time with Denatured Alcohol and paper towels. I wash the Grates and rails in sink with some soap


----------

